# Elektro Außenborder



## joker999 (10. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte mir nen Außenborder für mein 70kg schweres Gfk Boot zulegen und wollte mal wissen, was ich mir am besten für nen Motor zulegen soll. Das Boot ist 3.25m lang und 1,20m breit und ist ein Dreikieler. 
Wollte irdendwas von Minn Kota, aber das gibts so viele, brauch bitte hilfe.

Danke Thorsten


----------



## Bruno (10. August 2012)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Hallo Thorsten,


Min Kota ist zwar die berühmte Marke.
Ich selbst bin mit meinem E.Motor von Rhino/Zebco (R-VX44) wirklich sehr zufrieden.
Gute Verarbeitung und guter Zug.

Dein Boot sollte für den Motor keine Schwierigkeit darstellen.

Grüsse aus Berlin, #h
Bruno


----------



## Esoxfreund (10. August 2012)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

ich habe den Rhino VX 44 auch und bin seit ca.6 Jahren damit absolut zufrieden !!:m


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Dito.
Zebco Rhino VX44 am YAM33S mit 2x 65Ah AGM Akkus.
Reicht gut, um auf Rumpfgeschwindigkeit zu kommen.
(Wurzel aus Länge in der Wasserlinie x 4,5= xxx km/h)

Der Motor ist baugleich mit dem weitaus teurerem "Motorguide44"
Wenn Du mal 'n Vergleichstest lesen willst:
http://rotorque-jet.de/app/download/5779885522/Test-Elektro.+Aussenborder.pdf


----------



## joker999 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Jut jut, 

danke schon mal, aber was is denn mit dem Zebco Rhino VX44, hat der auch probleme mit den letzten beiden stufen vom gas und ist es nicht zum schhleppfischen besser nen stufenlosen motor zu haben??

achso und was meinst du damit,  Länge in der Wasserlinie? und wie lange in std könnte ich mit meinem boot fahren bei nem 120Ah bleigelakku? oder sollte ich nen zyklenfesten akku nehmen, bringt das was in der reichweite?


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Hab noch keinen "Ärger" mit den Fahrstufen gehabt, was soll das denn sein?
Klar wäre Stufenlos besser: aber stell Dir mal die Frage, wie viel Geld Dir das wert ist.
Mein E-Quirl fahr ich im Natur-/Trinkwasserschutzgebiet ansonsten hab ich noch 2 Verbrenner. Mir reicht das der Kompromiss mit den Fahrstufen


----------



## joker999 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

hallo tulpe, 

in dem bericht den ich mal lesen sollte, stand drin, das die motoren zu große sprünge von fahrstufe 4 zu 5 haben und daher schlecht zu fischen sind. 
mein problem ist, das ich am starnberger see nur e-motoren erlaubt sind, deshalb die frage nach der reichweite?? 

danke 
thorsten


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Hi,

zum Schleppen hab ich bisher nur die Stufe 2 und 3 benutzt.
Es hängt natürlich gewaltig von der Rumpflänge und der Zuladung ab.
Bei der "5" beginnt sich der Bug zu heben und ich komme knapp über die theoretische Rumpfgeschwindigkeit - mehr geht eh' nicht mit 2 Personen und Ausrüstung.

Im Katalog unter http://www.zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/user_upload/media/File/PDF/cat12/D/R0_2012_D.pdf findest Du auf Seite "R28" u.a. die technischen Daten (Stromverbrauch).

Welche Reichweite meinst Du? Das ist bei km wieder arg vom Boot abhänig - also besser nach Zeit:
Ich hab 130Ah mit im Boot -> ich würde also theoretisch mit "Stufe 2" ca. 9 Stunden fahren können und auf "Stufe 3" ca. 5 Stunden.

Meine Geschwindigkeiten, (und wieder der Hinweis: Beladung, Wind!) ca.:
Stufe1 - 1,5 km/h
Stufe2 - 3,2 km/h
Stufe3 - 5,5 km/h
Stufe4 - 7,0 km/h
Stufe5 - 8,5 km/h


----------



## joker999 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Super danke, 

damit hast du mir schon mal jut geholfen. 
Mein boot hat ne Rumpfläne von 2,70 m und wird mit zuladung maximal 300kg wiegen. 

Bevor ich jetzt bestelle hab ich noch eine frage nach der batterie, ist das egal ob ich 120Ah in einer Batterie oder mit zwei 60Ah bestücke und ich wollte bei bootsmotoren4you bestellen und die bieten Bleigelakkus an, sind die ok????

gruß 
Thorsten


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Ich hab 2x diesen Akku:
http://www.battcenter.de/produkte/vds/VdS65Ah.html
Der "darf" auch eine Stunde mit 44 A belastet werden ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Die Daten sind ja auf der Seite.
Das mit der Entladezeit hatte Hille ja schon erklärt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3688756&postcount=11 

Ich bin beim Kauf davon (2008) davon ausgegangen: lieber 2x 100 € schrotten als 1x 200€. 2 Akkus lassen sich im Boot auch besser stauen.
Anschließen tu ich immer nur einen Akku beim fahr'n und 1 Ah Akku hab ich noch für GPS und Echolot.
Beim Laden hängen die Fahrbatterien dann auch mal parallel am Gerät...


----------

